# Exclusive Roof Racks for Nissan models 2014



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

If you have an active lifestyle, going on vacation or just in need of the extra space – you definitely need a roof rack. A roof rack is a simple device, that can help you to take all necessary gear with and save a lot of space inside of your car. We are the authorized dealer of the world's largest car roof bars and roof rack manufacturers, such as Thule, Yakima, Rhino-Rack and others. With an extensive selection of load carriers, roof boxes and load accessories you will be able to transport various items such as skis, snowboards, canoes, bikes and general camping gear with comfort.

We have them available for Nissan 200SX, Altima, Armada, Frontier, Titan and others: Nissan Roof Racks & Cargo Carriers at CARiD.com

Checkout few pictures we found on the internet for you to show how it looks like on the vehicle: 

 









Which one you would prefer to start your adventure?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys! 

*A Ski and Snowboard Rack* is a necessary companion to every winter sport enthusiast's car, truck, SUV, or van. Having one reduces the risk of scratches on your car and prevents snow, ice, and dirt from getting inside. Not to mention it clears up a lot of space making your trips to and from the mountain a lot more comfortable. Since its a winter time now, you can feel free to conquer the snow-covered ski slopes! And we would like to tell you more about this necessary winter accessories, made by *Thule and Yakima*. 

Stylish looks are ensured with high-quality finishes and designs, and the worry of theft is eliminated with locks for your gear and for the carrier itself. In this section, you'll find *Ski & Snowboard Racks* that slide outward for easy access, and much more: Roof Ski & Snowboard Racks at CARiD.com



Get ready for your winter adventure!


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Spring sale from Thule! 

Don't miss your chance to buy Thule Carriers & Racks, Bike Bags & Racks, Technical Backpacks, Active with Kids, and Luggage & Bags, prices already reduced. HURRY UP, this promo expires on May 25, 2015. 



To check all Thule parts click here: Thule® Cargo Boxes, Bike Carriers, Ski & Snowboard Roof Racks at CARiD.com


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

*Incredible WINTER SALE from Rhino-Rack!*



Purchase qualifying ski/snowboard carriers (models 576 & 574) and save up to 20% OFF original price. Hurry up! Act now, this offer expires December 31, 2015. Prices already reduced.

Follow this link to find all Rhino-Rack products: Rhino-Rack | Roof Racks & Cargo Carriers - CARiD.com


----------

